# 211 Ext Hard drive Question



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Is there any way to transfer movies recorded from a 211 onto an external hard drive to another external hard drive for a 622? I appreciate any help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No one did try that - it will require a lot of work: convert catalog, bookmarks, time marks, etc.
It would be interesting to try , just one event to minimize time for the conversion; main question is will it unscramble by other family's DVR ? If it based on HHK, then there is fat chance... But, who knows ?


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> No one did try that - it will require a lot of work: convert catalog, bookmarks, time marks, etc.
> It would be interesting to try , just one event to minimize time for the conversion; main question is will it unscramble by other family's DVR ? If it based on HHK, then there is fat chance... But, who knows ?


Thanks for the response. At least you didn't give me a resounding NO!! :lol: I may look into this.

I decided to trade in my two leased 211s for one leased 622. That will give me 4 622s (two leased and two owned). That will also allow me to use the DPP44 switch w/o having to hook up the DP34 which I purchased. I will save the DP 34 for future use if needed. Using 4 622s will also eliminate the need for an extra cable run, which is not an easy task in my house.

If I have to lose the movies I have on the 211 ext hard drive, I can live with that. I have them recorded on dvd, and I will keep my fingers crossed that the burned dvds don't go bad.


----------

